# Smoked Pork Steak



## darrin (Feb 25, 2009)

Smoked some pork steaks tonight. Wow they were good. Never going on the grill again!



All seasoned up. Light coating of EVOO then seasoned with  Cavender's Greek Seasoning and garlic power.










Smoked for around an hour and a half around 240ish.


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 25, 2009)

Those look excellent Darrin!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 25, 2009)

I never would have thought to have smoked those cuts of meat ... you have me wanting to head to the store and smoke some tomorrow!!! Nice job!


----------



## fired up (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks good Darrin.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 26, 2009)

I love Cavenders and I bet they were good ! Nice job .


----------



## cman95 (Feb 26, 2009)

Look real tasty...


----------



## grothe (Feb 26, 2009)

Darn nice lookin eats Darrin


----------



## dan hammel (Mar 6, 2009)

You said you cooked them for about 1 1/2 hours at 240ish.   How long did you have smoke on them?  I have "OVER SMOKED" a few pieces of meet in the past...so...I'm a little nervous.  I want to do some tomorrow.   By the way, How thick were your steaks?

I'm suprised so many people know what a pork steak is!  Since I live near St. Louis, Mo...Pork Steaks are considered a staple food item.


----------



## hungryjohn (Mar 6, 2009)

Gotta try these. Look great.


----------



## dionysus (Mar 6, 2009)

Great idea. When I think about it I shouldn't be surprised they are great, it is after all just sliced Pork Butt !!!!

Good Job


----------



## carpetride (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great!  I've been thinking about doing some of these.


----------



## got14u (Mar 6, 2009)

gonna have to try this ....looks good


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm convinced - will try it the first nice day we get here in the frozen north!


----------



## sweetlew (Oct 12, 2012)

Thinking of smoking some pork steaks this weekend while i smoke a chicken for the lady...question I have is time?Generally have my smoker around 230-240 degrees.  I have seen recipes and posts running times anywhere from 1 1/2 hours up to like 5 hours.  Some say throw em on and let em smoke, others use a 2-2-1 (or 2-2-1/2).....help guide me in the right direction


----------



## spoolinaz (Oct 12, 2012)

Think of them as a thin CSR, or pork chop. I cook them to 150, med rare.


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice ..


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2012)

I take mine to 145 and let them rest for about 20 min with a foil or plastic wrap cover


----------



## i bleed blue (Oct 14, 2012)

I usually do a reverse sear (smoke to about 150-ish then a high heat grill for about 1-2 minutes) then sauce for 10 minutes per side on the smoker. They aren't St Louis Style pork steaks without sauce. ;)


----------



## hbt731 (Oct 15, 2012)

I often prefer a good pork steak over a beef steak. Local grocery store cuts pork steaks about an 1" inch thick. Man, they turn out so juicy.


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 15, 2012)

I smoke pork steaks with no seasoning and then use them as the "ham" in ham and beans. Everybody loves it!


----------



## snowave (Oct 17, 2012)

NICE!

Growing up in St. Louis, pork steaks were very common... almost like bread and butter and the Cardinals... I don't see the cut as much out west, but I'm gonna look for it as I need me a fix!


----------



## snowave (Oct 27, 2012)

Just got me a family pack of these... going in the smoker tomorrow!


----------



## smokin bobbyq (Jan 11, 2013)

Great pics! What kind of wood did you use?


----------

